# weird arrangement... wondering...



## megf (Apr 6, 2004)

I just got hired to SM a show through the Student Arts Committee... and it has been in rehearsal for three weeks and opens in two. I don't have much experience in coming on board a show this far into production as the stage manager, and am wondering if y'all have any tips/suggestions on what to look out for...

The director seems, so far, to be a nice, balanced person; the producer is a little ditzy, but she seems to be really into the show and willing to work to make it look good. The cast I have yet to meet (  ). 

Another general question: is it typical, in smaller theatre situations and corporate-type productions, to bring in a SM this late in the production? I haven't heard much about this kind of setup, but I'm new to this branch of theatre...

Thanks, 
Megf


----------



## avkid (Apr 6, 2004)

in my world ,yes , unfortunately!!!


----------

